# FertiliTea: Fertility Tea



## LauraR

Has anyone tried fertility tea? Thoughts?


----------



## 2have4kids

There was a post on this a while ago, I think some thought it was worth trying but many, including myself, feel my money is better spent on supplements that are proven to work. Tea is usually the essence of ... and someone said fertilitea is not cheap. There's a list here of vitamins that are absolutely proven to have positive effects on fertility. Vitex is a great one too as is CoQ10.


----------



## robinson380

I bought the tea beacuse of the really good reviews online. I started drinking it 4 days ago. I am a tea drinker and think the taste is good. Hopefully, it will help regulate my cycle. I had mmc/d&c in June. Anything is worth a try :)


----------



## LauraR

I've been looking for vitex and couldn't find it locally- i ordered some online- can i take mid cycle?


----------



## 2have4kids

Glad to hear the tea tastes good, I lOVE tea. In the summer my favourite is Numi Desert lime. I hope the tea does some good for you.
Robinson do you have any health food stores near you? Whole foods should have it. We have a store here called Community natural foods and I found it under the Chaste Tree tincture. Liquids are usually more absorbable anyway. I take it from CD1-ovulation because it's not recommended while pregnant.


----------



## pinksprinkles

I don't know about FertiliTea by itself because I drank it while also taking FertilAid. But I can tell you this: Because of the FertilAid/FertiliTea I went from having a period every 30-40 days to not ovulating at all and no period. I stopped taking FertilAid in May (having started it in February) and now it is August and I still haven't ovulate again. That makes *6 months* with no O. I have only had one period since I stared on FertilAid/FertiliTea, and that was by using Provera. Neither the doctor nor my midwife can't figure out why I'm not ovulating, but they are certain it is because of the FertilAid/FertiliTea.

If you think trying FertiliTea is something you want to do, I would say just be _very_ careful. And please stop drinking it immediately if you notice any lengthening/disruption of your cycle. It has been hell on me (and on my poor husband) and I would not wish this on anyone.


----------



## LauraR

Pinksprinkles-thats awful! I will not be buying it....I don't want to chance it thank you for sharingl Have you tried vitex?I ordered some online and should arrive next week. We've been trying 4 months and no luck, AF is very light and I spot about 10 days after I O...I'm guessing it's b/c I was on the pill for so long about 12 years...


----------



## 2have4kids

pinksprinkles said:


> I don't know about FertiliTea by itself because I drank it while also taking FertilAid. But I can tell you this: Because of the FertilAid/FertiliTea I went from having a period every 30-40 days to not ovulating at all and no period. I stopped taking FertilAid in May (having started it in February) and now it is August and I still haven't ovulate again. That makes *6 months* with no O. I have only had one period since I stared on FertilAid/FertiliTea, and that was by using Provera. Neither the doctor nor my midwife can't figure out why I'm not ovulating, but they are certain it is because of the FertilAid/FertiliTea.
> 
> If you think trying FertiliTea is something you want to do, I would say just be _very_ careful. And please stop drinking it immediately if you notice any lengthening/disruption of your cycle. It has been hell on me (and on my poor husband) and I would not wish this on anyone.

This is rubbish, you're saying that vitamins have stopped your AF? Have you been checked out to see what's going on by a doctor? If not it's extremely silly to believe that vit c/a/e/d/b, folic acid & chaste tree a mild herb with LOADS of scientific study showing positive effects on women's cycle...has harmed your cycle. It's equivilent to someone saying they drank coke and got pregnant. It sounds like an unrelated incident and like you need to do more investigation to figure out what's going on. More likely pcos or something like that. Either way, I hope you do figure out what's going on, that would be really frustrating!


----------



## pinksprinkles

2have4kids: How insanely rude. Yes. I am 100% sure FertilAid is what did it. And yes, both my midwife and OB/Gyn have confirmed that it is the FertilAid that did it. In fact, it has happened to tons of women who used FertilAid:

https://www.amazon.com/FertilAid-Wo...?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addOneStar&showViewpoints=0

What people don't seem to understand is that herbs can absolutely cause major issues. What do you think the difference is between an herb and a medication anyway? One of the main things Vitex (aka: chaste berry) does is raise progesterone levels. If you're body is more sensitive to progesterone, it can cause major problems, including infertility. I was told this by my doctor. YES. My actual doctor told me this.

Vitex does great things for many women, but it also carries the risk of decreasing fertility. (That is a very common side effect and well documented.) The whole reason it's called CHASTE berry is because it was originally used to INHIBIT sexual desire in women. Decreased sexual desire is a symptom of DECREASED FERTILITY. That is documented info. 

Do some research before telling someone what they're experiencing is rubbish. I stopped taking the FertilAid in May and within a week began spotting heavily, like a light flow. It continued for a month straight- a symptom of hormone withdrawal, most likely progesterone. Herbs CAN throw your system completely out of whack- which I was told BY MY OB/GYN. It's why you're not allowed to take Vitex when you're getting fertility treatments. Why do you think that Vitex regulates some women's cycles? Answer: Because it CHANGES their hormone levels. Same thing with FertilAid and FertiliTea as they contain both Vitex and other hormone-affecting herbs. And if your hormone levels already lean in the direction FertilAid pushes, it CAN screw up your cycle immensely.

How insanely arrogant you are to act like I'm just making crap up. This has been absolute hell for me. And I would NOT tell people it was caused by FertilAid if I was not absolutely certain that was the case.


----------



## pinksprinkles

LauraR said:


> Pinksprinkles-thats awful! I will not be buying it....I don't want to chance it thank you for sharingl Have you tried vitex?I ordered some online and should arrive next week. We've been trying 4 months and no luck, AF is very light and I spot about 10 days after I O...I'm guessing it's b/c I was on the pill for so long about 12 years...

Spotting after O can be due to decreased progesterone or progesterone resistance. Having a very light AF can be a sign that you're not producing adequate levels of progesterone to build your uterine lining. Since Vitex has been known to raise progesterone levels, it might work for you. :flow: However, I would really suggest speaking with your midwife or OB/Gyn before beginning a hormone-altering supplement regimen. It does sound like you're having a progesterone issue and a doctor has the resources and equipment to figure out why. It would be good to know if you have a progesterone deficiency or if it is a resistance and why it is happening. You want to treat the problem, not the symptom, and only a doctor is going to be able to figure out what is causing your progesterone issue. 

Also, because pharmaceuticals have published success rates and side effects, and doctor's actually know how they work, they can be a much safer choice in regards to hormone balancing. If something does go out of whack from taking a med, your doctor will know exactly what caused the issue and be able to suggest alternative treatments.

If you think that you need your hormones balanced, I would really recommend going in and getting blood drawn during your cycle for hormone panels and letting you care provider take a look. If you have a progesterone issue in your luteal phase, there are well researched (and very safe!) medications that can help.


----------



## 2have4kids

pinksprinkles said:


> 2have4kids: How insanely rude. Yes. I am 100% sure FertilAid is what did it. And yes, both my midwife and OB/Gyn have confirmed that it is the FertilAid that did it. In fact, it has happened to tons of women who used FertilAid:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/FertilAid-Wo...?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addOneStar&showViewpoints=0
> 
> What people don't seem to understand is that herbs can absolutely cause major issues. What do you think the difference is between an herb and a medication anyway? One of the main things Vitex (aka: chaste berry) does is raise progesterone levels. If you're body is more sensitive to progesterone, it can cause major problems, including infertility. I was told this by my doctor. YES. My actual doctor told me this.
> 
> Vitex does great things for many women, but it also carries the risk of decreasing fertility. (That is a very common side effect and well documented.) The whole reason it's called CHASTE berry is because it was originally used to INHIBIT sexual desire in women. Decreased sexual desire is a symptom of DECREASED FERTILITY. That is documented info.
> 
> Do some research before telling someone what they're experiencing is rubbish. I stopped taking the FertilAid in May and within a week began spotting heavily, like a light flow. It continued for a month straight- a symptom of hormone withdrawal, most likely progesterone. Herbs CAN throw your system completely out of whack- which I was told BY MY OB/GYN. It's why you're not allowed to take Vitex when you're getting fertility treatments. Why do you think that Vitex regulates some women's cycles? Answer: Because it CHANGES their hormone levels. Same thing with FertilAid and FertiliTea as they contain both Vitex and other hormone-affecting herbs. And if your hormone levels already lean in the direction FertilAid pushes, it CAN screw up your cycle immensely.
> 
> How insanely arrogant you are to act like I'm just making crap up. This has been absolute hell for me. And I would NOT tell people it was caused by FertilAid if I was not absolutely certain that was the case.

I see, thanks for the info on vitex. Sorry to have upset you so much. It's too bad it has vitex in it because the rest of the vitamin supplements are pretty important to good health. I'd hate for someone to think that taking vitamins will stop their AF. It's vitex, not the vitamins. Either way, I'm sorry you had to go through that, ttc is such a crap shoot without being hindered by something you thought would help.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Thanks, 2have4kids. I think it was the word "rubbish" that really got me going. I'm genuinely worried about what FertilAid can do to people so I try to warn folks ahead of time. And I agree fully, the vitamins are not the issue. Vitamins are good stuff. But a prenatal will cover that and hormone therapy is best left to someone well versed in hormone level modification.

Had I known more about the herbs in FertilAid, their possible side effects, or the prevalence of the issue, I would not have ever taken them. That is the major downside of herbs: The manufacturers are not required to publish why the herb works of doesn't work, what the side effects are, any other normal disclosures, or the rate of success with use. It would be nice to see more regulated disclosure on herbal supplements.

As for me, I already have a high progesterone level post O, and possibly cycle round, so adding more progesterone into the mix may have been one of the reasons I stopped ovulating altogether. One theory my doctor has is that the Vitex tricked my body into believing it may be pregnant. (The FertilAid also caused me to gain 25lbs, so synthetic pregnancy is highly likely.) Why I'm still not O'ing is a big mystery, though, and very frustrating. Hopefully I'll just have an odd cycle this time, as many women have post-m/c, and go back to normal next cycle. However, my doctor has let me know that the added weight gain may hinder my normal ovulation. 

I will be so happy when I finally get my BFP someday and can leave this whole mess behind!


----------



## 2have4kids

I've had a bad bout with chinese herbs (black cohash)...wound up in hospital with liver damage. They aren't tested and they have more side effects than benefits. I couldn't agree more with you...really need to know what's off in your body to know how to treat it, hormones can be tricky! Soy's another one that's been tested and known to cause infertility in animals...yet it seems to be pretty popular here. Anyway, my apologies sincerely for offending you.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Thanks, 2have4kids. :flow: I'm sorry to hear about the black cohash. I'll have to add that to my list of dangerous herbs. And you're right about soy. I was told to take it this cycle by my midwife, but only to counteract what was done by the FertilAid. (Something about a high dose of estrogen may help to counteract the progesterone mess.) She did tell me not to take it again next cycle unless she directs me to. From what she said, it seems that unless you have a diagnosed estrogen issue, soy can do more harm than good. From speaking with my midwife and OB/Gyn, I have learned that on occasion herbs can be a good thing, but unless you have someone trained in both herbalism and fertility guiding you, it is generally a bad idea to take them.


----------



## RedLass

Just wanted to say thanks girls! Because of my long unpredictable cycle 1 I was going to start on vitex and raspberry tea on day one of next cycle. I had no idea it could delay/stop ovulation. Will definitely talk to the doctor before I take anything instead of selectively Internet researching all the time!


----------



## LauraR

RedLass said:


> Just wanted to say thanks girls! Because of my long unpredictable cycle 1 I was going to start on vitex and raspberry tea on day one of next cycle. I had no idea it could delay/stop ovulation. Will definitely talk to the doctor before I take anything instead of selectively Internet researching all the time!

I tried red rasberry tea, I only drank it twice a day for about 4 days and then stopped b/c I did some more reasearch and decided I should talk to my doctor first. I also ordered vitex and am going to talk to my dr before taking it. I never really thought of "natural herbs" having an adverse effect on the body...The only thing besides a prenatal that I've been taking is B6 and evening prim rose oil...so far the EPRO has helped my CM a lot and we'll see if the B6 helped my LP phase...This is my first month on it. I am 1 DPO so I'm we'll see the TTW is the worst!!!Fingers crossed for BFP! 

BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!:dust:


----------



## kekepania80

I usually have long cycles, averaging 45 days. In May, I tried the red raspberry leaf tea to see if it would help my cycle along. We were set to go on a cruise and I didn't want to have to deal with my period while on vacation. Needless to say, AF started while on the ship, but my premenstrual symptoms have never been so bad as they were with red raspberry tea. I hurt so bad that I couldn't even let my DH touch me. All my symptoms were so exaggerated, to the point that it was flu-like. My next AF was early July, about the normal time. After AF stopped, I stated taking Vitex. No side effects at all, but my next AF cam 2.5 weeks later. My cycles have been long for over five years, so this was a big change. It was really light, but lasted 7 days like a normal AF does. It was so light, that I thought it was spotting, but after it stopped after day 7, I'm going to count it as AF. My plans are to continue to take it at least a couple more months. I'll see how things go.


----------



## MrsBor

I just started drinking Fertlitea on August 17. I did a lot of research and was excited to try this after reading all of the wonderful reviews. Every website I went to, women had declared getting pregnant within a month of drinking the tea. With those odds, it's well worth giving it a try. I'm hoping for my BFP very soon. :happydance:


----------



## LauraR

MrsBor said:


> I just started drinking Fertlitea on August 17. I did a lot of research and was excited to try this after reading all of the wonderful reviews. Every website I went to, women had declared getting pregnant within a month of drinking the tea. With those odds, it's well worth giving it a try. I'm hoping for my BFP very soon. :happydance:

WHat is your experience with Vitex?


----------

